# FCC New Net Neutality Law Finally Released to Public



## drmike (Mar 12, 2015)

For everyone in the same boat waiting to see what the FCC passed in their recent Net Neutrality vote, here is a PDF of it:

http://transition.fcc.gov/Daily_Releases/Daily_Business/2015/db0312/FCC-15-24A1.pdf

WARNING: 400 pages in length.


----------



## Jasson.Pass (Mar 12, 2015)

This should be a fun read. I wonder how well it benefits us.


----------



## drmike (Mar 12, 2015)

Jasson.Pass said:


> This should be a fun read. I wonder how well it benefits us.


Good question.

I just recklessly skimmed it a bit and seems alright as expected from that view.   Bound to be lots of got yous and fine legalese to confuse things.

At 400 pages, going to take me days to get through it.


----------



## RLT (Mar 12, 2015)

I'll wait for your tl;Dr.


----------



## devonblzx (Mar 12, 2015)

Remember when the Constitution, the supreme law of the land, only took up a few pages.  Sad that each new bill passed in Congress has to be hundreds of pages long.


----------



## mitgib (Mar 12, 2015)

Here is the TL;DR version, at least the first I've seen.

https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2015/03/todays-net-neutrality-order-win-few-blemishes


----------



## Dylan (Mar 13, 2015)

The actual rule (Appendix A) is only 8 pages long.

The rest of the document is mostly a report that talks about everything from background to public comments the FCC received, and then the last 80 pages are Commissioners Pai and O'Rielly's dissenting statements.


----------



## texteditor (Mar 13, 2015)

devonblzx said:


> Remember when the Constitution, the supreme law of the land, only took up a few pages.  Sad that each new bill passed in Congress has to be hundreds of pages long.


Hmm, it's almost as if short, concise documents for laws leave a ton of room for nuance that other, newer laws have to compensate for


----------



## Kephael (Mar 14, 2015)

I looked at Appendix A and it primarily concerns those who are providing "Broadband Internet access" services to end users. Edge providers like hosting companies don't appear to have any restrictions, at least not yet. Unless someone here is operating a WISP, they should not affect anyone until these rules are revised and expanded upon (perhaps with regards to filtering gray area spam or networks at your edge).


----------

